# No Chimney can you install wood stove



## Dinny (5 Dec 2007)

My parents built a sunroom with a full gable window and vaulted ceiling and are finding it cold this time of year. Is it possible to install a wood pellet stove to heat the room if there is no chimney access in the room? 

The roof is vaulted like an old church so they could run a flue out the roof if needed 

Is there any simple solutions

Thanks Dinny


----------



## sydthebeat (5 Dec 2007)

they can incorporate a double skinned stainless steel flue.


----------



## fandango1 (5 Dec 2007)

We have a sunroom with no chimney and have a wood burning stove in it - provides great heat!!

You can run a flue straight up and out through the ceiling and roof tiles. 

You need to use twin wall flue going through the ceiling and on the outside. Can use single wall between the stove & the ceiling and I'd recommend this as the flue itself emits quite a lot of heat too - no point in wasting it!!

You'll also need some sort of fire box that sits between the ceiling and the roof tiles - it kind of keeps the flue away from direct contact with the ceiling slabs. 

On the outside you'll need some sort of flashing to fit in with the tiles so that you don't have any leaks.

If you're based anywhere near the Meath area, I'd recommend you give Mi-Flues in Summerhill a shout - I've no connection with them but found them very helpful. I'd imagine they'd visit and inspect before you buy anything.

Any other questions, feel free to ask.

PS. be prepared, the twin wall flue is expensive and there are building regs to adhere to with regards to height of flue outside relative to surrounding roof.


----------



## sydthebeat (5 Dec 2007)

fandango1 said:


> We have a sunroom with no chimney and have a wood burning stove in it - provides great heat!!
> 
> You can run a flue straight up and out through the ceiling and roof tiles.
> 
> ...



you wouldnt want to touch a single skinned flue when the stove is hopping with heat....


----------



## fandango1 (5 Dec 2007)

That is very true Syd!  but would be a shame to lose all that heat out into the great wide open.


----------



## Dinny (5 Dec 2007)

Fandango 1
What do you have externally on the roof?
Is there a better position to have the flue in the roof .ie closer to the ridge. Does the flue have to go above the ridge?
Would it be possible to get the flue in black internally
Thanks 
Dinny


----------



## deew (5 Dec 2007)

Fandango, we are in a similar position to you, ie; have a woodburner in the room but have no chimmney  , we havnt installed it yet.Just wondered if you know how far from glass must the burner be placed, as three quaters of the room is glass  ceiling to floor we would like to place it somewhere along there but am concerned about the heat affecting the glass ,or shattering it.
Rgds
deew


----------



## olly123 (6 Dec 2007)

We have a sunroom with a cathedral style ceiling. I bought an electric Waterford Stanley freestanding stove. Best thing we ever got. It heats the room in about 15 mins.There are 3 heat settings and the beauty of it is you can move it anywhere around the room. Everyone admires it. Ithink it cost 900 euros bout 5 years ago, but well worth it.


----------



## fandango1 (6 Dec 2007)

Dinny:- 
1. We have a section of silver twin wall flue extending about 1.5 metres above the tiles on the outside. This has lead flashing around its base to prevent leaks and a silver cowl on the top. 
2. Best to check building regs to get exact distances and clearance above roof ridges, see http://www.environ.ie/en/Publicatio...ng/BuildingStandards/FileDownLoad,1650,en.pdf
for more details.
3.you can get the single wall flue in black, but I could only find silver twin wall and the way ours is installed you can see a small section of the silver just where it enters the ceiling. You will need a flue adaptor to be able to join the single & twin wall, but your suppliers will go through all of that with you


deew - 
I don't know what the situation is with positioning in relation to glass. Again the building regs might help....
http://www.environ.ie/en/Publicatio...ng/BuildingStandards/FileDownLoad,1650,en.pdf
All I can tell you is that we have two long windows with a 1m section of wall between them. Our stove is positioned in front of the section of wall.


----------



## Dinny (6 Dec 2007)

Thanks for that Fandango

Regards

Dinny


----------

